
DuckDuckGo and Firefox as a Replacement for Google and Chrome - techbq
https://techbq.com/genius/duckduckgo-and-firefox-as-a-replacement/
======
cheschire
I recently made the leap to bing. Been on a combination of FF and TOR Browser
for the last two years. I'm pretty much done with Google.

I think the breaking point for me was when I would visit non-google sites and
get a pop-up asking if I wanted to use my google account by name to login.
Probably a weird point to get stuck on, but that was mine.

~~~
jjeaff
I have seen that. Though, I hope I am correct in assuming it is in an iframe
and thus in-accessible to the hosting site due to browser CORS restrictions.

------
Starkus
I've been on Firefox on and off for most of my life. Was using Chrome
predominately until last year, and went to Firefox. Firefox is great - I find
it to be an absolute 100% quality replacement to Chrome.

DDG has a few shortcomings, and is doable to replace Google but it is not as
good. I also feel DDG is like an 'uncensored' engine, Google has so many
censors and manipulations on their queries, anyone anti-
censorship/manipulation should not use Googles search engine

I'm currently using Google though, so shit, I'm a hypocrite

~~~
geoelectric
Biggest dig I have on Firefox is that Dark Reader runs pretty poorly on it
compared to Chrome, particularly on complex Google-owned websites like Gmail,
and I can't go back to white-background-by-default anymore.

It'd also be nice if Apple actually allowed third party browsers as first-
class citizens, because not having content-blocking support in iOS Firefox
makes it a non-starter.

Otherwise, Quantum-based Firefox is objectively a better browser IMO. I like
the extension store better, and in general it seems to work more smoothly for
me. If my company weren't stuck on Google Apps where Chrome's blurring of
login is actually useful, I'd use Firefox all the time. As it is, I use it as
my "personal login" browser everywhere other than my phone and tablet.

(ObDisclaimer: I used to work for Mozilla half a decade ago, but I definitely
would not have praised the pre-Quantum version the same way. It had fallen way
behind the curve.)

------
foopod
I moved to DDG a month or so ago. One thing I miss is the contextualization of
my results. Google knew so much about me, it new that if I was searching for a
cafe that it should search my local area.

DDG doesn't know me and so for roughly a fifth of the searches I do, I need to
add more detail to the search to get the results I need.

~~~
JadoJodo
That has been my experience as well. That being said, do you prefer your
search provider knowing by default? Or "opting in" to provide the additional
information?

Personally, I prefer the former but I understand the latter.

------
midnitewarrior
Brave + DDG works well for me. All of the compatibility of Chrome, but with
none of the tracking.

------
badrabbit
Too many sites and services work badly with FF. The Chrome incompatibility
monopoly is a huge issue.

